# Berwald - String Quartet 3 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

My favourite amongst Berwald's Quartets, I find this an absorbing and highly rewarding work. Berwald's 3rd Quartet lay unpublished until 20 years after his death. With big echoes of Beethoven and Mendelssohn (perhaps why I enjoy it so much). It almost, upon first listen, seems as if it's one single movement work, but it's actually five movements, however Berwald joins each cleverly so it's hard to discern the joins. The opening allegro con brio is a joy to my ears with some nice meaty passages in the opening before yielding to a more romantic main theme interspersed with 4 short cadenzas from each instrument. This is a highly effective tactic. The second movement adagio is more melancholic and searching with some glorious melodic violin lines. This is followed by joyful and boisterous scherzo before another adagio (this time more relaxed and loving) takes the stage leading into a finale where the main section, an allegro di molto, lifts the mood even more. This has always been a favourite quartet of mine (it blew me away when I first heard it) and one which I feel deserves much greater recognition.
Only a few recordings but one shines brightest. One to discount is the historic recording from the Kyndel Quartet from the 1950s(?). The performance is committed and interesting but the mono sound is intensely boxy and dry as old bones. Shame.

*Recommended*

*Saulesco* - a fairly safe but well-played recording, there's a nice flow about this. Whilst it's nothing to get too excited about it certainly does the job sufficiently well. 
*Fryden* - the less assured Frydens have enthusiasm on their side but not always secure ensemble and recorded sound, which at times makes the violins sound rather shrill. There's also some obtrusive rumbling noises in slower and quieter passages. However there's moments of tlreal beauty and as a standalone it would be fine (the adagios are lovely) but one other account blows it totally out of the water.
*Phoenix* - this early 70s release is a little quirkier than its competitors. Its well-realised, always interesting but falls well below the top choice as the sound is a touch dry and there are quite a few intonation problems. However I did enjoy it.

*Top pick*

*Yggdrasil* - one of the best performances I've heard from the Yggdrasil on disc, they really nail this. The clarity and clean lines are perfect throughout and there's a feeling of joyful music-making that pervades this account. Both adagios are beautiful and the first movement is powerful and totally absorbing under the direction of these attentive Swedish players. Playing of the highest quality and streets ahead of the other quartets here.


----------

